# Craftsman snowblower with Tank treads.



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive got a friend who wants to give me his old snowblower, he said its a gray unit with the tank style treads for its drive unit. I have not problem taking it for him, but I just want to know how hard it would be to get up ramps and into the truck. I remember somewhere down the line someone said those models didn't freewheel or have neutral.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

they don't freewheel, I believe the only ones that freewheel are the MTDs, if it runs and you can drive it up the ramps, its ALOT easier

Just for future reference for you, if its the model I think it is, than look at the auger housing. I have seen alot of them rust through and become very frail fast, and parts are no longer available for the old craftsman tankers


----------

